# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Perike

## edita

Meni treba perika za kosu i to dana , ali da mi baš cvrsto stoji na glavi , mozeli iko da mi kaze gdje se ima kupiti i koloki je , ali tacno da mi objasni gdje se nalazi radnja gdje se ima kupiti perika , Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

si vidjela ovo http://www.zdravakrava.hr/zdravi-izlog/ljekarna/140

----------

